# Pink Floyd~Dogs of War~Again :)



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpTXHhMa_YQ


This is so good, thought I'd share it one more time!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

love that song and those dogs were gorgeous


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Perfect combination -- great music and beautiful dogs.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Impressive every time I see it! 
Thanks for posting it again.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wahoo! That was rock'n.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks for posting this link, I now wait for my new CD to come in. Love the video,and of course the song.


----------

